# Hello!!! OMG! my fist message!!!



## calavera (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello!!! I'm Calavera. I don't speak english, but I will try. 
This forum is ...wow!!!! It was love for the first sight, ha ha ha. 
Well, I will stay here everyday, I have a bLoG, and its theme is Halloween, and I need help (inspiration) for writting sometimes the post.

I don't know if you understanme, but I hope you do it 

Bloody Kisses!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome, calavera! We hope your stay is an enjoyable one...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Calavera! We understand you perfectly! We also understand your love for Halloween.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!

If you have a hard time writing something in english, you could try this:

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome, it's nice to meet you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. 

If you don't speak English, what language are you most comfortable using?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome calavera to the boards... Hope you enjoy your stay.

-TM


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Haunting the universal language. Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love bloody kisses. Thanks.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello, glad you made it, we know you will like it here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where are you from and what language is your main one? Welcome!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Hope you like it here..


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Salutations I am Spookyboo, I hope I get to know each and every one of you!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Calavera.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, So where are you from?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------

